# Naka prefix



## Change1031

Hi y'all!!! Haven't been here lately? 

I would like to ask what does naka- prefix do to a verb?

Some of the naka- verbs that I know are *nakapunta*, *nakadaan*, and *nakatira*.

I know nakatira from: Saan ka nakatira? ("where are you living?")
I know nakapunta from: Nakapunta ka na ba sa Dau, Pampanga? ("Have you been to Dau, Pampanga before?")
I know nakadaan from: Nakadaan na ko doon noong pumunta ako sa Dagupan tatlong buwang nakakalipas. (I've passed by there when I went to Dagupan three months ago")

Maybe I should also ask about naka- in nakakalipas.


----------



## DotterKat

The prefix _naka-_ has many applications.  It can be used to denote an opportunity and this is exemplified by nakapunta (Have you had the opportunity to go to Dau?) and nakadaan (I’ve had the opportunity to pass by that area when I went to Dagupan three months ago).

The naka- of nakatira denotes the current state or condition of the subject. See here for further clarification.

The various applications of naka- can be modified into different aspects (“tenses”) to reflect past, current or contemplated actions. See a related discussion here.


----------



## mataripis

It is the position or gesture. Sit- naka sit or naka upo , stand- naka stand or naka tayo'.


----------

